# Trapping Out of Season



## iaw114 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi everybody, I have a rather silly/hypothetical question for you trappers...

Would it be legal to trap and release animals outside of the designated fur harvester seasons just for the sake of trapping practice?


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

No!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I strongly suggest you educate yourself by reading the latest DNR Fur Harvester Trapping Regs. If you take my advice, search out the section that addresses "about to do damage". Remember, this is trapping not catch & release fishing. Please, educate yourself!!!


----------



## iaw114 (Sep 15, 2014)

Woa there! Haha I am not a trapper and don't plan on being one anytime soon. Like a said it was a "silly/ hypothetical " question. I was by no means planning on doing that... Again I am NOT a trapper. Sorry to offend you gentleman.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Seldom said:


> ............
> If you take my advice, search out the section that addresses "about to do damage".
> ............


Good advice. Lots of ***** are killed each year outside of season around sweetcorn or field corn fields.
Find a guy who raises corn and you you most likely find someone who would like you to trap and kill as the corn ripens.

L & O


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Regardless, you had enough thought to post the question, have enough thought to read the Regs and educate yourself. You'll learn furbears have seasons and extensive regulations about the harvesting of them. There is a reason why, so help us trappers out since you ask us to help you, read the Regs and get educated!


----------



## iaw114 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hmm it definitely seems like "about to do damage" is a gray area that would be up to the individual to define for his/herself?

Btw to clarify, in my original post: I had remembered that my grandmother used cage traps for ***** year round around her barn and then released them several miles away.


----------



## iaw114 (Sep 15, 2014)

Again Seldom, sorry to have offended you. I didn't realize a simple question from a non trapper would be so big a deal. For the record, from the little I know, trapping seems very interesting!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

iaw114 said:


> ...........
> 
> I had remembered that my grandmother used cage traps for ***** year round around her barn and then released them several miles away.


Everyone makes mistakes. Your grandmother should have killed the animal, got someone else to kill the animal or let it live in her barn.

L & O


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

iaw114 said:


> Again Seldom, sorry to have offended you. I didn't realize a simple question from a non trapper would be so big a deal. For the record, from the little I know, trapping seems very interesting!


Nope, not offended at all though my style of writting can and does. I took the opprotunity to try and get a non-trapper to educate themself. If I can help educate one non-trapper, all trappers win and the non-trapper becomes more educated than he was previously. Win-Win!


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

iaw114 said:


> Again Seldom, sorry to have offended you. I didn't realize a simple question from a non trapper would be so big a deal. For the record, from the little I know, trapping seems very interesting!


Cannot speak for Mike, but a simple question is not a big deal. Not educating yourself and doing something illegal/stupid is a big deal ~ it makes all of us look bad, and near impossible to defend with many just looking for reasons to regulate us out of existence. Don't read into his response more than necessary ~ we just ask you do a bit of research to stay within the law and common sense.

Trapping is very interesting. You should spend a bit of time learning the regs, researching how to catch the animals you are interested in, and go for it 

-Chris


----------



## iaw114 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for the advice and replies! I am not actually personally interested in starting trappinf myself, however I have been thinking about the sport and my grandmother lately!  I'll personally stick to my birdwatching hobby haha


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

It's was simple question.
Don't have to break the guys balls over it.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Btw...cage trapping and transporting an animal to a different location to release is illegal too... they are to be immediately released or killed. Just an fyi..


----------



## Reticent trapper member (Feb 28, 2015)

As as an ADC agent, you will find lots of practice trapping fur bearers which NEED to be controlled. If you have a small interest in learning, find a reputable company to start on the ground level with even at the entry level part time status if you can afford it. Within this roam, you will learn a ton from experienced trappers and also learn a little bit about everything--including mild construction. ADC agents have many legal options and experienced company have resources in dealing with animals that need to be relocated, IF they harbor no diseases. That is where medical experience in the field comes in for ADC agents. High end companies have those resources, otherwise, everyone else SHOULD dispatch immediately.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

iaw114 said:


> Woa there! Haha I am not a trapper and don't plan on being one anytime soon. Like a said it was a "silly/ hypothetical " question. I was by no means planning on doing that... Again I am NOT a trapper. Sorry to offend you gentleman.


This subforum houses some of the most super sensitive personalities ready to burn you to the ground...


----------



## Reticent trapper member (Feb 28, 2015)

frenchriver1 said:


> This subforum houses some of the most super sensitive personalities ready to burn you to the ground...


This sport, as well as hound hunting, is on the cusp of being forfeited by those ignorant of its cultural, biological and environmental importance due to an indifference to being educated first before posting questions here where any animal rights activists can google, gain access and use its content to their own agenda of ending it. 

If you want to be flippant, controversial and irresponsible in your discussion of the topics you need info on, go to a private pro boards forum. There you can be as naive and reckless as you want without damaging fragile reputations of a noble sport.

Many highly educated independent trappers that have a stake in its future contribute vast resources to maintaining the integrity of the sport from this forum. We may not be united in many ways, but we will show great resolve in approaching those critical of ours means to educate those that do the most damage to any sport--that being other sportsman. That said, my advice would be to pick your words more carefully French.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

iaw114 said:


> Hmm it definitely seems like "about to do damage" is a gray area that would be up to the individual to define for his/herself?
> 
> Btw to clarify, in my original post: I had remembered that my grandmother used cage traps for ***** year round around her barn and then released them several miles away.


Again, you need to read the regs. I am not a trapper either but trapping and releasing it for someone else to deal with is also illegal. You obviously wanted to ask the question for a reason then backpedled saying you don't want to trap????

Ganzer


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm glad the question was asked and I appreciate the answers. I am not interested in trapping as a hobby, but am considering doing some to control some pests, so reading this gives me perspective before I go read the regs. Thanks


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Licensed individuals (ADC) may relocate but there are restrictions on that.

Homeowner or designated agent must immediately release or dispatch.
New rules are going to require written permission if you are within 450 feet of a residence.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Written permission will not be required for an ADC Trapper or a licensed trapper under a damage permit.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Black Powder Trapper said:


> Written permission will not be required for an ADC Trapper or a licensed trapper under a damage permit.


Thanks. I didn't get that info in our earlier discussions or if I did, I didn't remember. Now what was I gonna do?


----------



## Reticent trapper member (Feb 28, 2015)

FREEPOP said:


> Licensed individuals (ADC) may relocate but there are restrictions on that.
> 
> New rules are going to require written permission if you are within 450 feet of a residence.


Except for animal damage control agents as permission is granted within safety zones, except for discharge of firearm, in different areas of the wildlife conservation order. I believe Dead Short already addressed this and there's probably no use in going over it , unless someone was going to demand a connection of the dots from A to Z within legislation on how that's going to work.

I've already spoken to the MADCO President and my legislative representative. It seems as if the grass roots trappers are going to be on their own with this one due to the fickle and distant relationship that's existed for years between fur trapper associations and professional ADC operators. 

It's too bad as it shouldn't have to be that way. However, MADCO representatives and board members frequently are rejuvenated with new blood, aren't deep seated incumbents and seem to move with the times a little better than others within this state.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

I asked Law Division to let me know how the DNR was going to look at a licensed trapper under a damage permit. Dean Molnar called me late yesterday and informed me that Law, Wildlife and the Executive has looked at it and licensed trappers under a DNR permit are technically not hunting and therefor not subject to the safety zone. I have not received written confirmation of this but Dean's word is good and I will let you know when we have written confirmation.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Reticent trapper member said:


> ... If you want to be flippant, controversial and irresponsible in your discussion of the topics you need info on, go to a private pro boards forum...That said, my advice would be to pick your words more carefully French.


I'll stick with my words. In my post I made reference to some of those who inhabit this subforum, not your "noble sport" as you call it. If the shoe fits, wear it. 

If you have ownership of this subforum, then exercise it and limit the posts to whose who agree with you, but if you are just another contributor, take your licks like everyone else. If your feathers are ruffled and you have a thin skin, too bad. You want to read posts and contribute to your own private restricted access pro trapping forum, do it. Maybe some are as fragile as the "fragile reputations of a noble sport."


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

frenchriver1 said:


> This subforum houses some of the most super sensitive personalities ready to burn you to the ground...


Nah, I believe the majority of us don't like law breakers tarnishing our sport. Your inability to understand that allowing your dogs to run free, believing it's acceptable and that it's everyone else's fault what happens as a result is what is the "crux of the brisket".


----------

